# hey all!



## snaphappy (Jul 4, 2007)

im 18 at college last 2 years since i got ibs have been pretty awful, tis like an every day thing having to go to the loo 6-10 times a day! i dropped all sports, havent stayed rnd a house in a while or gone away which well sucks, but im trying too live a "norimal life" go out more ands what not, i just think about it 24/7 i think its the anxiety fear and depression that gets me !! im hoping to go to a hypnotherepist soon talk with my doctor tomorow hopefuly so far ibs has cause me to stay in alot, depression, anxiety, extreme paranoia, no self confidence! but things can always get better!!! my main worry is alton towers now on monday got to leave at 7am!!! meaning ive got to get up at like 5.30 to ensure i feel ok


----------

